# In 2 Meter Tiefe Seerosen Pflanzen???



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

Kann ich meine Seerosen in 2 Meter Tiefe Pflanze ???

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2005)

Hoi Mauricio,

DIE Seerose gibt es nicht. Es gibt eine Menge Arten und Sorten die alle unterschiedliche Ansprüche haben. Manche gehen im mehr als 30 cm tiefen Wasser ein, andere fühlen sich bei 3 m noch wohl. Was für Seerosen hast Du denn?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2005)

Was gibt es denn für Sorten die in die Tiefe dürfen???


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2005)

Am ehesten 'Colonel J.A. Welch' und 'Pöstlingberg'. Aber nicht sofort ins tiefe Wasser setzen sondern stufenweise absenke - und Pflanzzeit ist wieder ab Mai, nicht jetzt im Herbst!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Seerosen die ich vorher in 60-80cm Tiefe stehen hatte.Soll ich es einfach mal Ausprobieren ob es klppt sie im Frühling in 2m tiefe zu plazieren :ertrink: , oder stelle ich sie mir lieber direkt  in zwei 90l Bütten.Dann hätte ich aber ein problem mit den Mücken  :flop: , wenn ich sie in die 90l Bütten setze, Oder.Wenn ich dann die von dir vorgeschlagenen Seerosen einsetze, welches Substrat nehme ich und wie kann ich es verhindern das mir die Koi die Pflanze ausgraben. :/

Danke

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Mücken in Seerosenkübeln - und bei mir stehen rund 150 solche Kübel rum. Stechmücken scheinen ihre Eier nur in unbepflanzte Gefäße zu legen, sobald Wasserpflanzen drin sind tun sie es nicht mehr.

Das beste Substrat ist entweder ungedüngte Erde von unter der Grasnarbe oder Verlegesand. In beiden Fällen musst Du mit einem Langzeitdünger (Osmocote) die Pflanze versorgen. Das klappt sehr gut, die Nährstoffe werden in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur abgegeben und dann ist auch die Pflanze im Wachstum. Du fütterst also gezielt die Pflanze und nicht die Algen im Wasser.

Gegen Kois hilft nicht viel. Das Wühlen kannst Du etwas unterdrücken indem Du eine Schicht Kies auf dem Pflanzgefäß aufbringst, so zwei bis drei Zentimeter dick. Irgendwann gehen Dir die Kois aber an die Blätter, und sobald sie auf den Geschmack gekommen sind, kannst Du die Seerose vergessen. Es soll Ausnahmen geben, aber ich hab so ein Becken noch nicht in Natura gesehen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo, 

leider habe ich keine Seerose, lese aber immer wieder, dass sich Koi über alles im Teich gestürtzt haben, ausser der Seerose. Ich lese auch, dass Seerosen bitter sind und desshalb ihren Frieden vor Koi haben. 

Ob wirklich was dran ist, kann ich wie gesagt nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

Seerosen sind NICHT bitter, ich hab schon genügend davon gegessen. Frag mal den StefanB, der ist ganz verrückt auf meine eingelegten Seerosenstengel.

werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Ist Verlegesand als Substrat für alles Pflanzen gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

für alle Pflanzen die NICHT im moorigen und daher sauren Boden wachsen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Danke.


----------

